# 1965 dash bezel install ??



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

asked this in another forum ..maybe have more luck here ..have my ribbed dash bezel ready to install and need to remove the 3 rings around the light switch..wipers and lighter ...tried to unscrew ...no go ..sorry for the double post


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

you must remove the pull switch from the light switch, there is a lock release tab on the switch behind the dash, pull the switch out and depress the tab and the knob will come out, then you can unscrew the switch assembly using a slotted screw driver where the knob goes in. the cigarette lighter is unscrewed from the back and then the housing and bezel will pull out from the front, the wiper switch knob is held on with a tiny flat head retaining screw. use a quality screw driver to get this off you dont want to strip the head. pull knob off and then bezel should unscrew.


----------

